# Grapefruit Seed Extract amount



## bassgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I've searched and can't seem to find this info.  If I'm making a sugar scrub, and using GSE as a preservative, how much should I use?  

Also, does adding honey to a sugar scrub change the amount of GSE I should use?

Thanks!


----------



## Sonam (Feb 2, 2009)

I was wondering about the same thing.... :?


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 8, 2009)

GSE is not an FDA approved preservative; in fact there are doubts about whether its antioxidants are strong enough to even prevent rancidity of oils, let alone prevent the growth of mold/bacteria/fungus.  If you're going to do a sugar scrub I highly recommend using a more commercial preservative like Germaben, Optiphen, Germall, Phenonip, etc.  Sugar combined with water is a germy heaven.


----------



## Cparkinson (Feb 10, 2009)

hello all,
I am not sure of the amount, but yes, it is good to use. Most recipes that I have seen also use some sea or epsom salts as a preservative. Some Vitamin E or jojoba oil also works well for that.

I say avoid the chemicals whenever possible, just tell people to use a stick or spoon to take it out of the container. That way their hands are not going to contaminate the natural product with germs.


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 10, 2009)

Look, I don't want to start the whole natural preservatives arguement but empirical research points to the fact that GSE, on its own, is not effective as a preservative.  Here's what I've found, you can form your own opinions from it, but make sure you put due consideration into what you use as a preservative.  The studies that claimed GSE is a good preservative had week construct validity.  Moreover the relationship seemed to me to be correlational rather than a causitive statistical relationship.  Variables were poorly defined which threatens the integrity of the entire study because construct validity goes down the tubes.  I've been unable to find any linear regressions that point to evidence of a causal relationship.  I'm all about natural, as long as it's safe.  

"Scientific research

Anecdotal claims for an antimicrobial effect are based on a few abstract scientific experiments which show some antimicrobial activity for commercial grapefruit seed extracts and an ethanol grapefruit seed extract but not a natural GSE.[15][16][17] There is considerable scientific evidence that the anti-microbial activity associated with grapefruit seed extract is attributable to the contamination or adulteration of commercial GSE preparations with synthetic antimicrobials or preservatives.[18] The preliminary studies for the antimicrobial effect state that the Citricidal brand of GSE was used for testing.[15][16] According to the 2001 GSE study, the Citricidal brand as well as the Nutribiotic brand were both contaminated with synthetic benzethonium chloride that was implausible to be made from grapefruit seeds.[3] Another in vitro study claimed GSE had antibacterial properties.[17] As with the branded in vitro test[15][16] this extract was contaminated.[3] The ethanolic extract tested had become contaminated with ethanol, a chemical used in the extraction process.[17] Ethanol, also known as ethyl alcohol, is effective in inhibiting bacteria.[19] Nevertheless, as a result of marketing by manufacturers in the health food arena and a few misinterpreted studies conducted in vitro that tested contaminated extracts which were not pure GSE processed without solvents or brands which are known to contain preservatives, the controversy over the effectiveness of GSE continues even when studies conclude – self-made pure GSE has no natural antimicrobial properties and commercial GSE has been identified with contamination from synthetic preservatives.[1][3][13][18][20]

Independent studies have shown that commercial preparations contain the compound benzalkonium chloride, which is a synthetic antimicrobial commonly used in disinfectants and cleaning products, the related compound benzethonium chloride, the antibiotic triclosan, or the preservative methylparaben.[1][13][20] Some samples were shown to contain up to 22% benzalkonium chloride by weight, despite the known allergenicity[21] and toxicity[22] of the compound at higher doses.[13] These chemicals were not present in grapefruit seed extracts prepared in the laboratory, and GSE preparations without the contaminants were found to possess no significant antimicrobial effect.[1] Although citrus seed extract is sold in health food markets,[13] there is no good evidence for any natural antimicrobial activity.[1][14]

A study that examined the antiviral properties of GSE found that GSE had no efficacy as a disinfectant for feline calicivirus and feline parvovirus.[23] Grapefruit seed extract has been advocated to be a powerful antimicrobial with proven activity against bacteria and fungi. However, independent studies have shown the efficacy of grapefruit seed extract as an antimicrobial is not demonstrated. Although citrus seed extract is claimed to be a highly effective plant-based preservative by some natural personal care manufacturers, studies asserted that the universal antimicrobial benefits associated with GSE are merely from the presence of synthetic preservatives. Natural GSE has no antimicrobial properties.[1][18] Newer studies found commercial grapefruit seed extracts contaminated with synthetic preservatives such as benzethonium chloride"

References
^ a b c d e f g h i j k von Woedtke T, Schluter B, Pflegel P, Lindequist U, Julich WD. Aspects of the antimicrobial efficacy of grapefruit seed extract and its relation to preservative substances contained. Pharmazie 1999 54:452–456. Abstract 
^ a b c d e Sims, Judith. Gale Encyclopedia of Alternative Medicine. Available in e-book format. Thomson Gale. 2001. 
^ a b c d e f g h i Takeoka G, Dao L, Wong RY, Lundin R, Mahoney N. Identification of benzethonium chloride in commercial grapefruit seed extracts. J Agric Food Chem. 2001 49(7):3316–20. Abstract 
^ a b Avula B, Dentali S, Khan IA, M.A., Simultaneous identification and quantification by liquid chromatography of benzethonium chloride, methyl paraben and triclosan in commercial products labeled as grapefruit seed extract. Pharmazie. 2007 62(8):593–6. Abstract 
^ a b Sugimoto N, Tada A, Kuroyanagi M, Yoneda Y, Yun YS, Kunugi A, Sato K, Yamazaki T, Tanamoto K, Survey of synthetic disinfectants in grapefruit seed extract and its compounded products. Shokuhin Eiseigaku Zasshi. 2008 49(1):56–62. Abstract 
^ a b Bekiroglu S, Myrberg O, Ostman K, Ek M, Arvidsson T, Rundlöf T, Hakkarainen B, Validation of a quantitative NMR method for suspected counterfeit products exemplified on determination of benzethonium chloride in grapefruit seed extracts. J Pharm Biomed Anal. 2008 47(4-5):958–961. Abstract 
^ Morton, J. Grapefruit. Fruits of warm climates. Julia F. Morton, Miami, FL. p. 152–158. 1987. ISBN 0961018410 Article 
^ Michael Quinion. World Wide Words: Questions & Answers; Grapefruit. Article 
^ Fellers PJ, Nikdel S, Lee HS. Nutrient content and nutrition labeling of several processed Florida citrus juice products. J Am Diet Assoc. 1990 Aug;90(8):1079-84. Abstract 
^ Ann Worwood, Valerie. The Complete Book of Essential Oils and Aromatherapy (Paperback). New World Library 1991. ISBN 0-93143-282-0 
^ Cerda JJ, Robbins FL, Burgin CW, Baumgartner TG, Rice RW. The effects of grapefruit pectin on patients at risk for coronary heart disease without altering diet or lifestyle. Clin Cardiol. 1988 Sep;11(9):589-94. Abstract 
^ Arthington JD, Kunkle WE, Martin AM. Citrus pulp for cattle. Vet Clin North Am Food Anim Pract. 2002 Jul;18(2):317-26, vii. Abstract 
^ a b c d e f Takeoka GR, Dao LT, Wong RY, Harden LA. Identification of benzalkonium chloride in commercial grapefruit seed extracts. J Agric Food Chem. 2005 53(19):7630–6. Abstract 
^ a b c d e Todd Caldecott. Grapefruit seed extract antibiotic activity is due to preservative compounds. Townsend Letter for Doctors and Patients. 2005. Article 
^ a b c Reagor L, Gusman J, McCoy L, Carino E, Heggers JP. The effectiveness of processed grapefruit-seed extract as an antibacterial agent: I. An in vitro agar assay. J Altern Complement Med. 2002 Jun;8(3):325-32. Abstract 
^ a b c Heggers JP, Cottingham J, Gusman J, Reagor L, McCoy L, Carino E, Cox R, Zhao JG. The effectiveness of processed grapefruit-seed extract as an antibacterial agent: II. Mechanism of action and in vitro toxicity. J Altern Complement Med. 2002 Aug;8(4):521. Reagor Lana, corrected to Reagor Lee. Abstract 
^ a b c Cvetnic Z, Vladimir-Knezevic S. Antimicrobial activity of grapefruit seed and pulp ethanolic extract. Acta Pharm. 2004 Sep;54(3):243-5. Abstract 
^ a b c d Ganzera M, Aberham A, Stuppner H. Development and validation of an HPLC/UV/MS method for simultaneous determination of 18 preservatives in grapefruit seed extract. Institute of Pharmacy, University of Innsbruck, Innrain 52, 6020 Innsbruck, Austria. J Agric Food Chem. 2006 May 31;54(11):3768-72. Abstract 
^ Kampf G, Kramer A. Epidemiologic background of hand hygiene and evaluation of the most important agents for scrubs and rubs. Bode Chemie GmbH & Co., Scientific Affairs, Melanchthonstrasse 27, 22525 Hamburg, Germany. Clin Microbiol Rev. 2004 Oct;17(4):863-93. Abstract 
^ a b c Sakamoto S, Sato K, Maitani T, Yamada T. Analysis of components in natural food additive “grapefruit seed extract” by HPLC and LC/MS. Bull. Natl. Inst. Health Sci. 1996, 114:38–42. Abstract 
^ Chiambaretta F, Pouliquen P, Rigal D. Allergy and preservatives. Apropos of 3 cases of allergy to benzalkonium chloride. J Fr Ophtalmol. 1997;20(1):8-16. Abstract 
^ Liu H, Routley I, Teichmann KD. Toxic endothelial cell destruction from intraocular benzalkonium chloride. J Cataract Refract Surg. 2001 Nov;27(11):1746-50. Comment in: J Cataract Refract Surg. 2003 Feb;29(2):233. Abstract 
^ Eleraky, N.Z., Potgieter, L.N., Kennedy, M.A. Virucidal efficacy of four new disinfectants. J Am Anim Hosp Assoc. 2002 38(3):231–4. Abstract 
^ a b Armando, C., Maythe, S., Beatriz, N. P. Antioxidant activity of grapefruit seed extract on vegetable oils. Journal of the Science of Food and Agriculture 1997 Dec;77(4):463-467. Abstract 
^ Giamperi L, Fraternale D, Bucchini A, Ricci D. Antioxidant activity of Citrus paradisi seeds glyceric extract. Fitoterapia. 2004 Mar;75(2):221-4. Abstract 
^ A. Drewnowski and C. Gomez-Carneors, Bitter taste, phytonutrients, and consumer: a review, Am. J. Clin. Ntr. 72(2000) 1424-1435. 
^ B. Tirillini, Grapefruit: the last decade acquisitions, Fitoterapia 71(2000) 29-37. 
^ Andrew W. Saul, Ph.D. Vitamin C Has Been Known To Fight 30 Major Diseases... For Over 50 Years. Orthomolecular Medicine News Service. March 15, 2006. Article 
^ Vitamin C. American Cancer Society. Article 
^ The World's Healthiest Foods; Grapefruit. The George Mateljan Foundation. Article 
^ R. D. Bennett, S. Hasegava and Z. Herman, Glucosides of acidic limonoids in citrus, Phytochemistry 28(1989) 2777-2781. 
^ H. Ohta, C. H. Fong, M. Berhow and Hesegawa, Thin-layer and high-performance liquid chromatographic analyses of limonoids and limonoid glucosides in citrus seeds, J. Chromatogr. 639(1993) 295-302. 
^ R. J. Braddock and C. R. Bryan, Extraction parameters and capillary electrophorisis analysis of limonin glucoside and phlorin in citrus products, J. Agric. Food Chem. 49(2001) 5982-5988. 
^ L. Sh. Tushiswili, S. V. Durmishidze and K. V. Sulaberidze. Sterols of grapefruit, orange, mandarin pulps (Citrus paradisi, Citrus sinensis, Citrus unshiu), Chem. Nat. Comp. 18(1983) 445-447. 
^ Vanamala J, Leonardi T, Patil BS, Taddeo SS, Murphy ME, Pike LM, Chapkin RS, Lupton JR, Turner ND. Suppression of colon carcinogenesis by bioactive compounds in grapefruit. Department of Nutrition and Food Science, Texas A&M University, College Station, TX 77843, USA. Carcinogenesis. 2006 Jun;27(6):1257-65. Abstract 
^ Gorinstein S, Leontowicz H, Leontowicz M, Krzeminski R, Gralak M, Delgado-Licon E, Martinez Ayala AL, Katrich E, Trakhtenberg S. Changes in plasma lipid and antioxidant activity in rats as a result of naringin and red grapefruit supplementation. J Agric Food Chem. 2005 Apr 20;53(8):3223-8. Abstract 
^ a b Bakalar, Nicholas. Experts Reveal the Secret Powers of Grapefruit Juice. The New York Times. Published: March 21, 2006. Article 
^ a b Brandin H, Myrberg O, Rundlöf T, Arvidsson AK, Brenning G. Adverse effects by artificial grapefruit seed extract products in patients on warfarin therapy. Eur J Clin Pharmacol. 2007 Jun;63(6):565-70. Abstract 
^ He K; Iyer KR; Hayes RN; Sinz MW; Woolf TF; Hollenberg PF. Inactivation of cytochrome P450 3A4 by bergamottin, a component of grapefruit juice. Chem Res Toxicol. 1998 Apr;11(4):252-9. Abstract 
^ Sharamon, S., Baginski, B.J. The Healing Power of Grapefruit Seed. Lotus Press, Wisconsin. 1996. ISBN 0-914955-27-6 
^ Sachs, A. The Authoritative Guide to Grapefruit Seed Extract: Stay Healthy Naturally: A Natural Alternative for Treating Colds, Infections, Herpes, Candida and Many Other Ailments. LifeRhythm, Medocino, California, 1997. ISBN 0-940795-17-5 



Information taken from wikipedia and sources were verified and researched by me myself and I


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, thank you for this information Beachgurl.  I see that you took this info from Wikipediia.  Do you know if it has been peer-reviewed or published in any scientific journals?  

I've been wondering about GSE for a while.  I use it regularly in my soaps, but have wondered lately if it actually does anything.  Some of my soaps that contained GSE and have been sitting around for a while (maybe 8 months?) have definitely taken on an "off" smell, perhaps of slight rancidity. 

I wonder what others' thoughts are about GSE in soaps.  What are your experiences with its efficacy?  Also, I think I remember reading somewhere (I have no idea where) that if you are making your soap correctly, you should not need any kind of preservative.  Thoughts?  If it's not doing anything, I'd rather save the money than keep adding it (or any preservative) pointlessly to my soaps!


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 10, 2009)

From what I could gather from the studies that I cross referenced on ProQuest and my other library resources, none of the positive findings on GSE were peer reviewed.  I didn't check every single one, but the vast majority.  I'm really into doing things naturally as well, and I wish that some of these manufacturers would come up with a more natural alternative; however, until then, I guess it's Germaben for me  :cry:


----------

